# What's Your favorite Digimon?



## Arbiter (Oct 9, 2007)

ok, from what ive seen on here, a good amount of us have watched Digimon at one point in our lives, or are still watching it(like me, but only season 3 though on youtube). now, do you all have a certain Digimon you like the best? if so, post here and tell why. i guess i'll go first...

Peresonally, Renamon was the best Digimon ever created. why? she kicked major ass, didn't take s*** from no one, and if it wasn't for her, Season 3 would suck ass.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 9, 2007)

Gatomon.
She...fucking...rules. She's a cat. And she's sexy.
I also like Wizardmon


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Oct 9, 2007)

Renamon.. shes a stone cold fox... ive ahd dreams about her. lol


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Oct 9, 2007)

Common it the quarky Guilmon all the way.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 9, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Renamon.. shes a stone cold fox... ive ahd dreams about her. lol



yeah, Renamon is a bad-ass alright, but that's what made her cool in the first place


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 9, 2007)

Renamon, got to love the porn.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello?

This is a furry forum. Your chance of getting responses other than Gatomon or Renamon is just about zero.

I vote Megakabutarimon, by the way.


----------



## lovennight (Oct 9, 2007)

angelmon i thought he was hot >>


----------



## Kilehye (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, when I used to watch the show, my favorite was WereGarurumon.
But now that I think about it, SkullGreymon is pretty cool too.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 9, 2007)

Flamedramon... but then, I'm a hotrod kind of guy, and fire/flames are a traditional form of hotrod art.  That, and the guy has spunk up the wazoo....  :mrgreen:


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 9, 2007)

Renamon, hands down.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 9, 2007)

The way some people talk, that should be "hands on"...


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LobaHuskita (Oct 9, 2007)

Renamon! w00ts! 
Did anyone see the newest Digimon series?


----------



## capthavoc123 (Oct 9, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> Renamon, hands down.





			
				Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> The way some people talk, that should be "hands on"...



NEW SIG!


----------



## Horrorshow (Oct 9, 2007)

Snorlax.


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 9, 2007)

Raidramon, Halsemon, and Nefertimon were my favorites. xD Oh yeah. and Garurumon. And Gomamon. And Kyuubimon! 

Uh. That's it. o_o; I hated Sukamon though. D: And Numemon. They were gross.


----------



## Kipper (Oct 10, 2007)

eh, I liked Terriermon =op


----------



## Daxyl (Oct 10, 2007)

LobaHuskita said:
			
		

> Renamon! w00ts!
> Did anyone see the newest Digimon series?



Me, I have. Though I didn't realize it was in english on american TV until recently. I've watched up to episode 30 with subtitles on YouTube.

Now about my favorite digimon. If I had to choose just one I'd probably say what has been said before. Renamon.

But there are so many why choose just one?

Gatomon, Wizardmon, Flamedramon, Magnamon, Paildramon, Guilmon, Renamon, Antylamon, Galantmon (Crimson Mode), BurningGreymon, KendoGarurumon, Flamon, MagnaGarurumon, Kudamon...

And that's all I can think of so far.


----------



## webkilla (Oct 10, 2007)

best emo digimon


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 10, 2007)

Man... Why is everyone here for Renamon?

I always thought Gabumon was cute... None of the other digimon have a cutness appeal to me.

But black metalwargreymon, and weregarurumon!


----------



## Comrade Newski (Oct 10, 2007)

If you are going by cutest, hands down Lillimon or Renamon. But favorite it a totally different thing altogether.

Me, for example, I've been a huge fan of Hawkmon. Or Gabumon and all his evolved forms (save Metal... That was a stretch)


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Oct 10, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Man... Why is everyone here for Renamon?
> 
> I always thought Gabumon was cute... None of the other digimon have a cutness appeal to me.
> 
> But black metalwargreymon, and weregarurumon!



Cuteness? Renamon is hot as hell... to me.  LOL. Ah teh dreams i had with her in them...


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 11, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Cuteness? Renamon is hot as hell... to me.  LOL. Ah teh dreams i had with her in them...



but dammit.. can't you see your straightness is blinding you? Leomon.. good god.. *drools* Why doesn't anyone see the potential?


----------



## DarkclawTheDragon (Oct 11, 2007)

Guilmon for me,The way he act reminds me of me in a way,even the part of eatting so much food.Wonder how he stay so skinny,then again,I wonder how I stay so skinny.Maybe there a connection.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 11, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> Snorlax.








Guilmon, Agumon and Gabumon. I bet theirs others but I can remember those ones.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 11, 2007)

Daxyl said:
			
		

> LobaHuskita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Oct 13, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont see potential. I see hotnes. And i say renamon wins paws down. nd that s final. lol.


----------



## kuron (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow lots of renamon answers  

For me, 
season1: zudomon (wish he wasnt so gigantic though), 
season2: flamedramon/magnamon (same thing pretty much) and drillmon
season3: guilmon and marine angemon  xDD
season4: beetlemon


----------



## FurryFox (Oct 13, 2007)

In all the seasons my all time FAV is BeArMoN! ^_^ Oh yah, he kicks butt!! Plus he's really cute -^_^-


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Oct 14, 2007)

Mikemon which is a variation of Gatomon that has calico or tabby markings (I forget which it is)


----------



## 16weeks (Oct 14, 2007)

Leomon is hot, the body of a god.
i like monodramon, the purple dragon digimon that is dead sexy.
i really like the ones i mad up tho.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 14, 2007)

OH!!! How about Leomon... On Renamon!!!!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 14, 2007)

I personally always liked the Ange-mons. (Such as Seraphimon)

Though I never really got why Angemon was a "Champion" while Angewoman was an "Ultimate".


----------



## Zentio (Oct 14, 2007)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Though I never really got why Angemon was a "Champion" while Angewoman was an "Ultimate".



Cause Gatomon was at champion level.

That made no sense though, cause at her Champion level she looked like a rookie and at her rookie level she looked like the level below that (forgot what it was called) xP

Anyway ontopic....
Impmon and Calumon are my favorite ones. They're just so cute X3


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 15, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Grimfang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No!



			
				16weeks said:
			
		

> Leomon is hot, the body of a god.
> i like monodramon, the purple dragon digimon that is dead sexy.
> i really like the ones i mad up tho.



Yes!



			
				Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> OH!!! How about Leomon... On Renamon!!!!



N-.. y.. *head explodes*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Oct 15, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, in my head shes the hottest to me... GAAAAAH! i must find a way into the digital world.  I must fulfill my fantasy... lol.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Oct 16, 2007)

Gabumon, Renamon, and Gaomon. I kinda like Bokomon too.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

My favorite Digimon is a dead one ^.^


----------



## Oni (Oct 16, 2007)

mispost
....


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 17, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> GAAAAAH! i must find a way into the digital world.  I must fulfill my fantasy... lol.



The only way to her...
... is through Leomon!
YAAAAY! ^-^!


----------



## chronoteeth (Oct 17, 2007)

Renamon. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Lainenyah (Oct 17, 2007)

I've always liked Gabumon (because he has the "horn" for everything XD) and Gomamon, the pet of my favorite Digidestined.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Oct 17, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do it! now where is he... wait cna i go around? cause that sounds easier...


----------



## AnonymousWithaBrain (Oct 17, 2007)

*is it ok to post yet <_< >_>, good*
Guilmon, my favorite season of all!


----------



## Roshin (Oct 18, 2007)

Guilmon is rather cute...and oh so silly.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 18, 2007)

ok, ok.. I guess Renamon wins this. Maybe I'm one of the few who can only appreciate the muscley big ones.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Oct 18, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> ok, ok.. I guess Renamon wins this. Maybe I'm one of the few who can only appreciate the muscley big ones.



Pfft. renamons the hottest, not the most muscled. LOL


----------



## Exiles (Oct 29, 2007)

I like Agumon and V-mon, they are cute ^.^


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 29, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Grimfang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now, only one of us here in FA can claim Renamon for themselvs. we should have a duel of honor for her, like they did in FLCL


----------



## DepravedTaka (Oct 30, 2007)

Vajramon (Ox deva from tamers).
Indramon (Horse deva from tamers).
and Metalseadramon are my top fave.


----------



## RaSona (Nov 1, 2007)

Koromon.

Sissyslap pink bubble attack FTW


----------



## Wheeler-Kun (Nov 2, 2007)

Leomon is my top fave. So of course in every series he appears in, he dies. =_=

I also like Gazimon, Gaomon, Renamon, and BlackWarGreymon among others.

Ooh, and Machinedramon. >3


----------



## Kobaruto (Nov 3, 2007)

Gaotmon. End of discussion.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 4, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOh! So unwise.* draws a blade.*


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 11, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*draws pistol* didn't see that coming did ya?


----------



## Xeldag (Nov 11, 2007)

renamon, of course !!
she is a fox !! =3


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

Got to be Guilmon.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 20, 2007)

They should re-name Renamon to Whoremon imo.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 20, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> They should re-name Renamon to Whoremon imo.



I dare ya to say that to Renamon's face.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 20, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> My favorite Digimon is a dead one ^.^



Sure, I'll do it with a sawed-off shotgun and a camera too, the expressions on the hordes of fanboy's faces would be priceless


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 21, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> They should re-name Renamon to Whoremon imo.



what did renamon ever do you?





damn, boards were down all day


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 21, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thankfully, she hasn't XD

(yes I know what you meant. I was just having fun with your words  )


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah i know, but Tundra's not gonna be happy though


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 21, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> yeah i know, but Tundra's not gonna be happy though



Life goes on.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 22, 2007)

that it does


----------



## Kloudmutt (Nov 22, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> They should re-name Renamon to Whoremon imo.



t was the /b/ furs that turned her like that

also andromon was awesome


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 22, 2007)

I used to watch that show so long ago...may not get the names right...but I think their names were

Machinedramon and Puppetmon


----------



## ChupiTheTerrible (Nov 22, 2007)

Forget the show, I became hooked to Digimon as a wee little 'burster thanks to the virtual pets that started the entire franchise. Back then, my favorite was Greymon... Who at the time actually wasn't a favorite until people realized "he" and Airdramon were the virtual pets' peak powerhouses. Then, even though you couldn't get Greymon from them, I preferred Betamon to Agumon. Which was opposite of what a lot of others thought... Still not sure why, though. I just adored their design I suppose.

Some time later I found the concept art for MarineDevimon and Cyberdramon along with their main attack names. Instantly gained a strong liking for both of them, though at the time I was somewhat confused by "Devimon" since the original name for Devimons was Darkmons in America. (Guess "devil" was too offensive, like with the Dark/Devil Gundam.) Cyberdramon was actually ruined for me though when Tamers came out, mainly because one of my RP characters was one and suddenly everyone thought he was supposed to be Ryo's. (Because you know, every member of a species is the same individual. *Rolls eyes.* Honestly, it annoys the hell out of me how even today people tend to view Renamons as all being like the one Rika had and all becoming Kyuubimons. And other such situations pertaining to digidestined and similar digimon.) Still, Cyberdramon never neared MarineDevimon on my own little private heirarchy of kickassery. And MarineDevimon remains at the top, being neared by Bastemon and Arukenimon, with Betamon just below them.

Why MarineDevimon? I suppose I just absolutely adore the deisgn and something about the species I can't place my finger on. And considering their drastically different interpretations, especially in size, between the V-Tamer manga which MarineDevimons and the entire concept of megas were made up for and the MarineDevimon who appeared in the second series working for Daemon, the species still seems pretty open for interpretation physically. In V-Tamer, they were incredibly fast with deadly attacks... But had absolutely no defense. In the show, they were capable of blocking a direct blow from Zudomon's hammer just with their arms and didn't even flinch over it. If it doesn't say something about how much individuals vary, it should at least say something about how that species in particular can.

EDIT: *Looking throughout the thread.* Ugh... Seriously, people. Renamon = A SPECIES, not just an individual. And yeah, very mature, Rilvor... "Renamon's popular, and a lot of people want to bang one... They're a whore and they suck!" Sure, I let Cyberdramon's fans ruin the species for me a little in that it's no longer a favorite species, (Though still higher up on the list than the majority of digi species.) but popularity or how a lot of fans of something behave is no reason to despise that something itself.

Now then, I submit to you people... Agumon of Digimon Adventure and Agumon of Digimon Savers. Same species, completely different characters. Omnimon/Omegamon of V-Tamer, (I forget their name, and the names of that one tamer's WarGreymon and MetalGarurumon who enfused to create them.) Omnimon/Omegamon of Digimon Adventure, Omnimon/Omegamon of Digimon Tamers, Omnimon/Omegamon of X-Evolution, Omnimon/Omegamon of Digimon Savers... All the same species, each and every single one a different individual. (X-Evolution and Savers both had an Omnimon who was in the Royal Knights, but they were still different Omnimons.) MetalSeadramon of Digimon Adventure and the MetalSeadramon of Digimon Savers, (They appeared among the swarm of megas fighting the D-Reaper in the Digital World.) not the same character. IceDevimon of Digimon Tamers and IceDevimon of Digimon Frontier... Not the same damn character! >_O


----------



## Dragsooth (Nov 23, 2007)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Veemon,  DemiVeemon, or FlameDramon. Yay for teh cuteness ^_______^;


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 23, 2007)

I laugh at you people who get all upset over my posts on Renamon, it is amusing. Clearly jokes are not allowed to be made about Renamon, she's up there with Autisic and old people :roll: NO jokes allowed, lest we gnaw on you and stab you with pointy things :evil: Although such fanboyism is rather depressing...oh well. Some people like things to a higher degree than others.


----------



## ChupiTheTerrible (Nov 23, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I laugh at you people who get all upset over my posts on Renamon, it is amusing. Clearly jokes are not allowed to be made about Renamon, she's up there with Autisic and old people :roll: NO jokes allowed, lest we gnaw on you and stab you with pointy things :evil: Although such fanboyism is rather depressing...oh well. Some people like things to a higher degree than others.



*Shrugs.* Admittedly, my post had quite a few overreactions spawned out of a bit of annoyance built up throughout the day. I'd edit it but... Eh, may as well let everyone who looks know I'm a bit of a prick (Possibly jackass?) sometimes. But I do still stand by my statements there to some extent... It is annoying how so many people tend to think of a digimon species as a character rather than a species despite the fact we've even seen that there are multiples in every show or comic people could have been exposed to. And it's also quite annoying how much people can allow a character, show, musician, etc etc's popularity to dictate how they view said... Thing.

And no offense, but some of your posts come off as those of somebody who just plain dislikes the subject in question simply because they don't care much about it and a lot of others adore it. Sort of like you think it's overrated, and that somehow amplifies any little distaste you might have originally had. Or maybe like you're looking for a strong reaction, though I hope and kind of feel the latter is not the case...

For the record, Renamon really isn't high up in the heirarchy of what digimon I like... Though the species does stand higher than say... The middle or the 2/3 mark.


----------



## Seratuhl (Nov 23, 2007)

Hmmmmm....I'd go with ImperialDramon and Omnimon ^w^

Oh...and Hello there Chupi!!!
 You silly Xeno!!!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 23, 2007)

Dragsooth said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one has mentioned Veemon,  DemiVeemon, or FlameDramon. Yay for teh cuteness ^_______^;




Go back, and you'll find I mentioned FlameDramon as a favorite, though I do have a number of Digimon I like just as well, from a physical/character standpoint....   8)

Also, I do happen to like hearing Digimon refered to as individual species... and individual characters, within each species.  Makes sense, since we have seen groups of Digimon of the same type, in the various series/seasons.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 23, 2007)

ChupiTheTerrible said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I'm generally known for my apathy, meaning I don't care on the subject at all. I don't know any of these names you people are listing ._. One thing you guys need to remember is that Digimon _ is _ just an imaginary concept, and while I understand there's as much love for it as die hard sony fans love their PS3's when no one is looking in the dark, it pays to not get overly upset or "butthurt" as they say it, when someone pokes a bit of fun at it  of course if most furries understood that concept, we wouldn't have furry drama or terms like "fursecution". As for popularity note, considering I know nothing on the subject, and many, many artists insist on drawing said character in sexual aspects (sometimes very degrading ones too), one gets a singled viewpoint, and while common sense dictacts that it obviously isn't that way since Digimon is a kid thing, it does give a a basis for poking fun at something. Do I think digimon is overrated? Well, I don't see people stabbing each other or worse for..whatever collectibles I'm sure there are, so no I'd say it's safe from that at least. One could infer that I did poke fun at said Digimon which has a huge army of fanboys who go rabid if you say anything negative about the subject of "Renamon" because honestly that's funny, and there is a reason behind this, which I just covered, and that is because human beings are cruel and like poking fun at things, just most people don't have the spine to admit it. And the sense of dislike you are getting is my sense of hate for fanboyism :| (you can blame that one being bred by the gamers)

See look what you made me do, now I have this giant TL;DR post ._. *stalks off*


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 23, 2007)

Also, I'm guess I'm coming across as a jerk here, so if I've offended any of you renamon lovers out there (no pun intended), sorry for that  Truce?


----------



## Melo (Nov 23, 2007)

Agumon, Gabumon, and Vmon were all great. They were all well developed; their personalities were awesome; they reflected their owners nicely.


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 23, 2007)

leomon SUCH A HUNK ^^


----------



## Melo (Nov 23, 2007)

Nightintodream said:
			
		

> leomon SUCH A HUNK ^^



So how many people here did didn't watch the show because of a specific digimon's sexual appeal?


----------



## ChupiTheTerrible (Nov 23, 2007)

Greetings, Seratuhl. And I can definitely agree with that, Roose Hurro. I kinda wish the show had never done away with the Digimon actually having individual names. Sure, the names in V-Tamer were annoyingly specific aside from Zero's. (Oh my, a Leomon named Leo, and a MarineDevimon and MagnaAngemon/HolyAngemon just adding "Lord" to their species titles. And oh, there's a Gabumon named Gabu!) I just wonder if names alone would have changed that seemingly general view of digimon species.

And meh... I was a little kid when I watched Digimon, so it had virtually nothing to do with sex appeal. Though I went back to see Tamers as a teenager to see what I missed there, 'twas good... But once again, nothing to do with any sort of sex appeal.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 23, 2007)

Midnight Panics said:
			
		

> Nightintodream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i liked the whole Digimon thing not for the sexual appeal, i liked it cause the show's awesome. i should have watched it when i was younger, but then again, i was a Pokemon fanatic back then. wern't we all at one point?


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 24, 2007)

:twisted: He lies! :twisted:


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL!

Perhaps we should title that one "Don't move or the Renamon gets it"?


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow. This is a thread made of win! It's totally funny! XD Especially Rilvor's comments. Plus that picture does look like he's holding Renamon hostage! LOL! Though my favorite Digimon are Cyberdramon, Wargreymon, Blackwargreymon, Zudomon, Flamedramon, Leomon, BanchoLeomon (5th series. Have no clue if that's spelled right or not.), Risegreymon, Manodramon, Weregurumon, Growlmon, Exveemon and Gulimon. Basically I still watch Digimon.  I know a have a few more, but I can't remember their names.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow this is sdttill alive?

AAAAny ways. i to watched digimon as a kid. i liked it a bit. it wasnt until i hit 16 that renamon started appearing in my dreams.


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 24, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Wow this is sdttill alive?
> 
> AAAAny ways. i to watched digimon as a kid. i liked it a bit. it wasnt until i hit 16 that renamon started appearing in my dreams.



I think this thread was dead, but I brought it back to life. XD Oops, my bad! Though now looking at you signature...I'm in your signature! That makes me happy!  always wanted someone to use something I said on this forum in thier signature. ^^ Hmm... I think I was like 13 or somewhere in that age when I first watched Digimon. I know it was when Pokemon first came out. Have no clue if they came out at the same time or if one came before the other? Though I continue to watch it as it's just awesome all together and makes me happy when I watch it. ^^


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 24, 2007)

He.. i remeber you mentiong something about exveemon and other big muscley digimon.  LOL. i aisd  ud gt RYNO'ed so badly if u did htat.


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 24, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> He.. i remeber you mentiong something about exveemon and other big muscley digimon.  LOL. i aisd  ud gt RYNO'ed so badly if u did htat.



You lost me on the last part. Care to try that again?


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> ...i was a Pokemon fanatic back then. wern't we all at one point?



No.  Fan, sure; fanatic, no.



			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Hmm... I think I was like 13 or somewhere in that age when I first watched Digimon. I know it was when Pokemon first came out. Have no clue if they came out at the same time or if one came before the other?



Pokemon was shown first, but not by much, maybe a year.  I remember when I first heard of Digimon, I was like "WTF? It's a Pokemon ripoff!"  Then I watched it and I'm like "This is SO much better than Pokemon!"


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 24, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



remember back when u me core, takkisi, necrosis were talking about didign mon.. and i siad i liked renamon, u said u liked exveemon, and i said ud get ripped a new one soooo badly if u went after him. LOL.


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 24, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, yes. That I do remember. Though I doubt I'd get ripped a new one as -clears throat- You'd have Renamon contained. XD


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow.  Somebody necro'd this.  

Anyways, am I the first one to namedrop patamon?


----------



## R.F.Tigermode (Nov 25, 2007)

lobosabio said:
			
		

> Wow.  Somebody necro'd this.
> 
> Anyways, am I the first one to namedrop patamon?



Only if I'm the first one to namedrop Mummymon and Beelzemon.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 25, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought the same thing when i first watched Tamers


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 25, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> :twisted: He lies! :twisted:



LOL nice one. wonder's who's going to save her?


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be TWB. That's going to say her! XD


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 25, 2007)

not if i can save her first, quick to the batmoible DANANANANANANA!!!



Sorry Rilvor, gotta take your car


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> not if i can save her first, quick to the batmoible DANANANANANANA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Rilvor, gotta take your car



THEN WTF ARE YOU ASKING WHO'S GOING TO SAVE HER FOR?! XD Go Arbiter! GO! LMAO!


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 25, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IDK, first thing that came to mind


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow. You must really not like Renamon the way you say you do, if you say that. I think TWB has the hots for her more then you there, Arbiter.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 25, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* Swings from a whip adn grabs renamon and flings to a far off mountain.* wooot! alone time! * hangs do not disturb sign over cave.*


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2007)

<.<

._.


You'd think people'd learn by now not to steal things from me, since they are often fakes which explode. *pokes a Renamon in a cage with a sharp stick repeatedly* pokepokepokepokepokepoke......


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> <.<
> 
> ._.
> 
> ...



OMFG! I could be really bad and say something, but I won't. Hey Rilvor PM me, if you want to know what I'm thinking. XD Though Tundra's going to be pissed when that fake Renamon blows up. LOL!


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you didn't think I'd let him take away a consistent dinner that I don't have to chase down did you?


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean, "Consistent dinner? I hope it's not what I'm thinking. x_X Cause I'm thinking 2 things and one of the things I'm thinking, I pray is wrong and it's the other one that I'm thinking is right.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL, as in if/when Tundra does get her back, he'd better not get her very excited for a while, since she'll be very Anemic :twisted: If it wasn't obvious, I find no sexual interest in Renamon


----------



## OmegaForever (Nov 25, 2007)

Dinner? I hoping this doesn't lead to something having to do with... with... *Foams at the mouth*


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> LOL, as in if/when Tundra does get her back, he'd better not get her very excited for a while, since she'll be very Anemic :twisted: If it wasn't obvious, I find no sexual interest in Renamon



THat's good to know, cause the two thoughts I had was the one was being sexual, which is a good thing that you don't find her sexual in anyway and the other though was that you're going to cut her flesh off and eat her slowly that way, cause of the "consitent dinner".  The sexual though was the one that was the one that I wanted to be wrong and the other one I wanted to be right. I could see you just doing that to her as that's have sick and twisted you are. XD


----------



## OmegaForever (Nov 25, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> LOL, as in if/when Tundra does get her back, he'd better not get her very excited for a while, since she'll be very Anemic :twisted: If it wasn't obvious, I find no sexual interest in Renamon



*Reverses time for ten seconds, the foam rushing back into my mouth* Phew... You had me worried for a bit there... 8)


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The good farmer doesn't kill the cow until it has lost all usefulness 

and on that note, we should try to get this thread back on topic


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 25, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Smashes through cave* AH HAH try and steal renamon from me would you? i told you id come back for her and i did. *takes out machine gun*


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2007)

Cool...now I get to blow up 2 Renamon fanatics for the price of one 

My favorite digimon: one that explodes


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 25, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Wow. You must really not like Renamon the way you say you do, if you say that. I think TWB has the hots for her more then you there, Arbiter.



were about equal if you think about it. i do really like Renamon. sometimes i just don't think before i say things.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 25, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Cool...now I get to blow up 2 Renamon fanatics for the price of one
> 
> My favorite digimon: one that explodes



:evil: Hey, don't make me go Rambo on you!


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

LMAO! That's just to funny, Rilvor. XD -watches Arbiter and TWB go boom- Naw, I still think TWB has it more for Renamon then you. Just trust me on this one. >.>


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 25, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> LMAO! That's just to funny, Rilvor. XD -watches Arbiter and TWB go boom- Naw, I still think TWB has it more for Renamon then you. Just trust me on this one. >.>



He's slightly above me. but we still like Renamon can't deny that


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, I cannot deny that. You both like Renamon and that's a fact as your two favorite Digmon.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 25, 2007)

just on a side note i also think Beezlemon is pretty cool to


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 26, 2007)

* hell raising howl of doom.* GRAAAAAAAWH! There will be blood for this!


----------



## Shirazzi (Nov 26, 2007)

My first is of course the common Renamon

My second is Susanoomon


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 26, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> * hell raising howl of doom.* GRAAAAAAAWH! There will be blood for this!



oh BTW, while you were doing your howl of death, i stole renamon from you again:twisted:


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 26, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um...How? That was a fake Renamon that Rilvor gave to TWB and it exploded! You were there! XD Rilvor's got the real one in a cage poking her with a stick and using it as a constant food source.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 26, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn, you sure pick up on every little detail don't you?



anyway, since you said that *heads off to find and possiby kill Rilvor*


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 26, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that I do! XD Annoying isn't it? >3

Good luck! You'll need it! XD


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 26, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most of the time yes. but i'll get used to it after awhile


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 26, 2007)

That's good. ^^ Cause you're going to need it as Rilvor's not going to let you or TWB have that Renamon. XD


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 26, 2007)

*pauses the constant poking for a sec* you'll do what? *snorts* killing me won't get you far, I've died 6 times already, it's all a matter of knowing how to return. Not that I'm going to let you kill me...or have this here living fountain...*goes back to poking it*


----------



## Juliamon (Nov 26, 2007)

haha, I'm not even going to try to pull this thread back on topic, I'll just leave my choices here and move on:
Neemon and Fairymon.
(hush, I worked on Frontier fansubs so I remember it better than the other series)

I didn't realize I liked Fairymon until I turned into a Type-Moon fangirl and obsessed over Rider and her insane hotness, and then one day I looked up at my ceiling where I pinned the old pages of my Frontier calendar and realized that oh shit Rider and Fairymon are like, the same goddamn person (see attached).. so I had to like Fairymon by default.
Neemon though, I love for purely innocent reasons. I think it's the silly pants.


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 26, 2007)

Juliamon said:
			
		

> haha, I'm not even going to try to pull this thread back on topic, I'll just leave my choices here and move on:
> Neemon and Fairymon.
> (hush, I worked on Frontier fansubs so I remember it better than the other series)
> 
> ...



You did get this thread back on topic with your post! ^^ Good job! -hands you a fairymon plushie- Who is fairymon anyway? Is that lil uh, lillymon or something like that? Cause I know that the English versions call them different for the Japanese versions.


----------



## Juliamon (Nov 26, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> You did get this thread back on topic with your post! ^^ Good job! -hands you a fairymon plushie- Who is fairymon anyway? Is that lil uh, lillymon or something like that? Cause I know that the English versions call them different for the Japanese versions.


I think in the English version they renamed her Kazemon.. because, you know, they're not allowed to make any sense. I mean okay, she does use wind-based attacks, but kids aren't gonna know that kaze = wind.

I don't like to have bias against dubbed anime, but that just really made me hold my head in confusion.

OH OH OH I ALSO LIKE TENTOMON (I somehow forgot this earlier)


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Nov 26, 2007)

* shoves corks onto rilvors fangs.  THen smashes the cage in  Then grabs rena and flees.* blood transfusion!


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 26, 2007)

Juliamon said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, yes. Now I remember. You are correct that they did name Fairymon, Kazemon in the 4th series when they turned from the Japanese version into English. Plus Kamikaze = Divine Wind, so yeah. XD


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 26, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> * shoves corks onto rilvors fangs.  THen smashes the cage in  Then grabs rena and flees.* blood transfusion!



I reject your reality and substitute my own, where you haven't done anything. Back to square one. One of the known rules of such things as these, is you cannot do anything to another without them consenting to it, and I don't consent to having my fangs corked. It's also really bad form to force yourself like that, it's highly frowned upon in all types of RP communities. And thats your lesson for today.

I am also going to ask that this thread continue to stay back on topic as well.


----------



## Lance Icewulf (Nov 27, 2007)

my favorites r, Renamon, Guilmon, Wargreymon, Megadramon, Veemon, Flamedramon, X-Veemon.... my list will be far too long. XD But just to be weird now. Remember Everyone, The Cake is a Lie.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 27, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> * shoves corks onto rilvors fangs.  THen smashes the cage in  Then grabs rena and flees.* blood transfusion!



damn beat me to her. this isn't over TWB, i will get her back!
















ok back on topic now. Top 5 favorite digimon...

1.Renamon
2.Beezlemon
3.kyubimon
4.Mystomon
5.impmon


----------

